

SensioLabs raises 5m to boost the Symfony PHP ecosystem - aram
http://fabien.potencier.org/article/71/sensiolabs-raises-5-million-euros-to-boost-the-symfony-ecosystem

======
aram
This is really big news for the whole PHP ecosystem.

Symfony components and Composer made their way into Laravel and Drupal (new
v8), which will hopefully result in "normalizing" the situation and imposing
some standards in PHP.

